# Air Raid Shelter, Watford, May 2010



## Vertex (Jun 18, 2010)

Couldn't find an 'underground' category on the forum so thought 'military' would suit this best.

It took a bit of patience to find this one but it was well worth it. Pitch black inside so all pics are with a flash (taken on my compact; SLR was out of commission for the day).

The site was a WW2 air raid shelter for the local area. Original benches were still visible (if someone broken) and the location's a fairway from where we expected. There's not a massive amount to discover (but don't think there aren't a few surprises!) but it's the excitement of walking round a pitch black tunnel network that makes this a really fun explore.

Arachnaphobics should take a deep breath before checking this one out. 

Visited with Flame, who held it together well when some 8 legged friends dropped in.




















































































Cheers for your interest as always!

Vertex


----------



## outkast (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi the air raid shelter was built to serve the workers at the grove wich was the head office of a transport company during the war, there were four shelters within the grounds I am yet to return to see if any of the others are accessable, not bad but a bit repetative


----------



## night crawler (Jun 18, 2010)

fluffy will appreciate the spiders.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 19, 2010)

Yukky-yukky,yuk-yuk


----------



## Krypton (Jun 19, 2010)

OMG at that spider - its like it has a big ball of poison on its back or something

I would not go in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krela (Jun 19, 2010)

Krypton said:


> OMG at that spider - its like it has a big ball of poison on its back or something
> 
> I would not go in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nah they've cave spiders... I'm surprised you haven't seen any on your RoC post expeditions I've come across many nesting in the shafts...!


----------



## Vertex (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah they were pretty big Krypton. The worst one was the one we ran into near the exit. He had a balaclava and a flamethrower. Hardcore.


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice explore Vertex,
spiders and all
But you wouldnt want to many of them stuck in your hair now would we:arghh:

SK


----------



## MarcusPowell87 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey!
Where abouts in Watford is this?!


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 4, 2010)

MarcusPowell87 said:


> Hey!
> Where abouts in Watford is this?!



lol..........

Nice work Vert, theres been a few cool shelters turning up recently.


----------



## morlo (Jul 5, 2010)

Interesting pictures and a good find 
The spiders would put me off though -shudders- the size of those things alone...yuck!


----------



## adam.h (Jul 7, 2010)

outkast said:


> Hi the air raid shelter was built to serve the workers at the grove wich was the head office of a transport company during the war, there were four shelters within the grounds I am yet to return to see if any of the others are accessable, not bad but a bit repetative



none of the others are there, the golf course has claimed them unfortunalty


----------

